# Meet our pygmy baby born today



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

My first goat baby! :-D


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

So freaking adorable!!!! Congrsts


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## Boban_along (Dec 28, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

too cute!!!! congrats!!!!!!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

What a doll!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## ElleBubba (Feb 6, 2014)

Congratulations! So adorable!! :applaud:


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's a cutie! The coloring is so pretty!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## stringerfarms (Jan 29, 2014)

Boy or girl? Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Girl! :-D


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet baby❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I have her twin boy ! I call him Boots!


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Updated pic. She's learned to climb!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

So Cute!! 
Congrats.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I went in the laundry room last night and found Savannah lounging on an ottoman.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They do learn to jump quckly.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats on you new baby! I don't think mine will EVER get here. I'm soooo ready. I love love love the little black boots. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

How sweet! Congrats  I can't wait for ours to be born. We've got our pygmy due Mar 23 and it seems like soooo far away!! lol 

Quick question though, she's in your house? How do you keep them from making a mess when they pee? I would love to bring ours in but not sure hubby would be up for it.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

How sweet!!! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Perfect <3


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

One of our pregnant does had been blinded by pinkeye so we had to bring her in so she wouldn't freeze since she couldn't see her goat house. Then her sister gave birth and the baby wasn't getting warm so we had to bring them in too. We had one giant dog kennel for the blind doe and we bought another giant dog kennel for the new mom and baby. The blind doe got sight back but had lost her winter coat so she's inside for a few more weeks. The momma goats can go outside if it's a warm dry day. I let the babies out of their cages to run around in the house a few times a day. The baby on the ottoman was only 5 days old when she climbed up there. She jumped on top of the 27 inch tall kennel and then on top of the washing machine tonight and she's only 15 days old. Of course I monitor the kids when they're out of the cages. The other kid is only 10 days old so he's not quite the jumper his cousin is. They are both so cute chasing each other around my kitchen island.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everyone is doing well.


----------

